

D-Wave’s black box starts to open up - ecopoesis
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/08/d-waves-black-box-starts-to-open-up/

======
anologwintermut
A year ago, I was at a talk they gave trying to get the Machine Learning/
Natural Language people at a local university interested. They were asked if
they could factor RSA. Instead of saying that they couldn't do it because they
didn't have a general purpose quantum computer, They claimed, emphatically and
repeatedly, it wasn't a problem they were interested in and sorta implied they
could do it if they set their minds to it .

I'm firmly convinced they are snake oil salesmen even if they stumbled onto
something that maybe does certain quantum things.

